# طلب مساعدة في ما يخص برمجة لوحات تحكم الإنذار المعنونة (Simplex 4010 Fire Alarm )



## المتصل1 (23 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم إخواني مشرفين وأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب *
*أرجو من الجميع المساعدة بما يملكون من معلومات في ما يخص برمجة *
*لوحات تحكم الإنذار المعنونة (**Simplex 4010 Fire Alarm** ) *
*المطلوب ؟*
*1- برنامج تعريف لوحة تحكم الإنذار على الحاسب الآلي*
*2- شرحه إدخال معلومات مواقع الإنذار(الكواشف صناديق السحب.... )*
*في لوحة تحكم الإنذار بواسطة الحاسب الآلي *
*3- وصف : وصلة إدخال المعلومات والمنفذ المستخدم لها..*


----------



## عمر999 (28 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز بما انك طلبت المساعدة فابشر 
بالنسبه لسمبلكس اذا كنت فى السعوديه فيجب عليك الاتصال بشركه البحر الاحمر فهي الوكيل الحصري لهذة الشركه وحيتعبوك شويا لكن تحمل فى النهايه ستحل مشكلتك واذا كنت فىاي دوله فعليك الذهاب لموقع الشركه والسؤال عن الوكيل فى بلدك لان السوفت وير الخاص بالوحه التحكم محتكر من قبل الوكيل هذا ما اعلم والله اعلم


----------



## المتصل1 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*أخي الفاضل هل لوحة تحكم الإنذار تحتاج برنامج تعريف على الحاسب الآلي*
*وهل فيه طريقة تجعل مواقع الإنذار تظهر على شاشة لوحة تحكم الإنذار*
*باللغة العربية عند حدوث إنذار مثل مواقع (الكواشف صناديق السحب وغيرها )*

*و شكراً بارك الله فيك*


----------



## خيري الشريف (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارغب في معرفة كيفية برمجة لوحة معنونة شركة شيلد أو كتالوج اللوحة المعنونة لشركة شيلد نوع a300
وشكراً على الاهتمام


----------



## خيري الشريف (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الرد


----------



## مصطفى لول (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ياباشمهندس وانا ايضا ابحث عن البرامج نفسها سمبلكس وهى محتكرة للوكلاء فقط ولن اتمكن من العثور على البرامج علما بان المورد هى شركة البحر الاحمر السعودية ولدى كمية كبىرة اريد برمجتها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع هام نتمنى ممن لديه معلومات تنزيلها على الموقع


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى الكريم :
يمكنك برمجة وتشغيل اللوحة بالكامل بدون الحاجة إلى البرنامج حيث تتيح هذه اللوحة وكذلك معظم اللوحات المعتمدة UL Listed والمصنعة طبقا لاشتراطات NFPA إمكانية برمجة النظام بالكامل عن طريق لوحة المفاتيح.
حيث يمكنك الدخول للقائمة وإدخال الـ Passcode المناسب حتى الوصول إلى Auto Learn والتى تسمى فى هذه اللوحة Quick CFIG والتى تجعل اللوحة تكتشف جميع النقاط الجديدة المتصلة بها وبعد ذلك تقوم بتخزينها بالقيم الافتراضية Default Values ثم تقوم أنت بتغيير هذه القيم مثل اسم المكان أو المنطقة التى ينتمى لها الكاشف أو النقطة أو حساسية الكاشف وكذلك معادلات التحكم مثل تشغيل الأجراس فى مكان معين أو فصل التكييف أو خلافه.
وتلائم هذه الطريقة الأنظمة البسيطة أو فى حالة إضافة بعض النقاط إلى نظام قائم حيث تكون احتمالات الخطأ شبه منعدمة مع الدقة فى أعمال البرمجة. 
أما فى حالة الأنظمة الكبيرة فإننا ننصحك باللجوء إلى الوكيل للبرمجة باستخدام البرنامج والكمبيوتر حيث تزداد احتمالات الخطأ وهو ما لايسمح به فى أنظمة الإنذار حيث أنه Life Safety.
كما يحتاج العمل فى ذلك إلى دراية كاملة بمكونات اللوحة وكروتهاالمختلفة وأماكن التوصيل وقيم الجهودوخلافه ، كما يحتاج إلى الخبرة فى برمجة هذا النوع من الأنظمة حيث أن خطأ بسيطا يمكن أن يسبب إلغاء النقاط الموجودة بالنظام وفى حالة عدم التأكد من ذلك فإننا كما سبق ننصح باللجوء إلى الوكيل للحفاظ على سلامة اللوحة وكذلك دقة البرمجة ومتابعة التشغيل.
والله الموفق......


----------



## عماد رشاد (27 فبراير 2011)

شرح برمجة الاجراس كل جرس يعمل مع مجموعة اجهزة


----------



## عماد رشاد (27 فبراير 2011)

ضرورى جدا مع الشكر


----------



## عماد رشاد (1 مارس 2011)

* شرح برمجة لوحة سمبلكس 4010 تحديدا تشغيل الاجراس كل جرس يعمل مع مجموعة اجهزة *
ضرورى جدا لانقاظ رب اسرة من الفصل من العمل جذاكم الله خير​


----------



## osama31877 (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر بس ياريت شويه تفاصيل اكتر


----------



## adnan30 (5 أغسطس 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السادة الزملاء و الأصدقاء أرجو ثم أرجو المساعدة في شرح كيف يتم برمجة لوحة انذار الحريق من نوع gent المعنونة أرجو من لديه المعلومة أن يرسلها لي و جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم تكفى تكفى أي موديل من لوحات gent
أرجوكم ان تساعدوني


----------



## ELSAFAH (7 فبراير 2015)

لجميع الباحثين عن برمجة لوحات الزيتا الادرسبل البرامج المخصصه للبرمجة موجودة للبيع 
وهذا ما يخص أحدث كواشف زيتا MKII
التدريب : youtube.com/watch?v=g3L4KkaZf_c
إثبات الملكيه : youtube.com/watch?v=ZdYBfJqHDE8


----------



## محب التوعية (10 فبراير 2015)

لاتحتاج لسوفت وير ابدا لبرمجة اي لوحة معنونة ul لانه من ضروريات الاعتماد ان يتم برمجة اللوحة يدوياً ولكن تحتاج السوفت وير فقط لتسهيل العملية حيث تتم البرمجة في ملف خارج تتم تهيئته ومن ثم ارساله عن طريق البرنامج للوحة التحكم 
انصحك بتحميل الكتالوج الخاص بلوحة التحكم وقرائته


----------

